# Upset tummy now fixed!



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a quick one to pass on some advice from my vet....I paid for it but thought I would share it as it may save some of you a few quid. 

Mylo had a dodgy stomach for well over a week and was loosing weight too mainly as anything that went in just came straight back out in the form of loose stools( polite way of putting it)! 

Vet gave me simple advice really, starve for 12 hours then give boiled chicken and boiled rice twice a day for a few days. I fed this to Mylo after the starving period and by morning he had managed to keep it in and when he did go his stools were forming like they should. 

All good since the vets advice so thought it was worth posting.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! Sophie had a bad diarrhea past weekend, and I did the same thing - boiled chicken and white rice. Initially I was a bit concerned because the stools became very watery, so I made sure she drinks enough water. I even mixed some chicken stock in the water to make her drink it. Then 12hrs fasting and chicken + rice. Two days later she was good to go! Interestingly enough, even though her stomach was upset, she was happy and playful all the time and no sign of any discomfort. Glad Mylo recovered!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

No worries and glad it helped you out. Mylo still all good.


----------

